# New ts for us in NYC!



## goaliedave (Jan 10, 2020)

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
		


Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## mjc775 (Jan 10, 2020)

I got an email about this today as well. It looks like another hotel with limited availability that will likely use up my yearly 8500 points for a few nights stay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 10, 2020)

The points cost will indeed be interesting! Many of course wont need or afford a 5 star Manhattan timeshare, as with all locations. I have stayed in our hotel in London England i think 10,000 points per night which was a bargain given my alternatives.

But it is not a hotel this time,, it is a timeshare as the link explains.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 11, 2020)

Boy two whole Units. Will these be hard to Book?


----------



## mjc775 (Jan 12, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> ...But it is not a hotel this time,, it is a timeshare as the link explains....



Email seems to indicate a hotel booking:

“Diamond Resorts


Welcome to NYC


The Park Central Hotel

I am excited to announce we are again expanding Diamond Resorts into a new, urban market: New York City. Through a partnership with Highgate, you will have access to luxury suites and rooms at the preeminent WestHouse and Park Central hotels in the heart of Midtown Manhattan.

Situated on Seventh Avenue between 55th and 56th Street, Park Central Hotel New York boasts an enviable midtown Manhattan location steps from New York City’s iconic Central Park, Broadway and Times Square. WestHouse Hotel New York, located on 55th Street between Seventh Avenue and Broadway, is a true NYC pied-à-terre blending the plush comforts of an elegant Uptown apartment with the refined luxuries of a boutique hotel. It's located just moments from Carnegie Hall, Columbus Circle and Fifth Avenue.

Both properties will be available for booking soon. Stay tuned to your email inbox and the Member Area of DiamondResorts.com for details.

Our team is always looking for new vacation destinations and adventures for our members around the world. We are thrilled to be adding these two hotel options and can’t wait for you to experience all that The Big Apple has to offer.

Mike Flaskey 
CEO, Diamond Resorts”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjc775 (Jan 13, 2020)

Booking is now available for WestHouse. 7-nights in mid-May is 31,900 points - just 4 years of saved points for me. I couldn’t find any availability for different dates/length of stay at Park Central. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 13, 2020)

mjc775 said:


> Booking is now available for WestHouse. 7-nights in mid-May is 31,900 points - just 4 years of saved points for me. I couldn’t find any availability for different dates/length of stay at Park Central.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Cheap for Manhattan 


Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## mjc775 (Jan 13, 2020)

Am I paying too much for my yearly maintenance fees? I pay $0.224 per point ($1904) for my 8500/yr. Assuming I had enough points to book WestHouse, it would cost $7146 equivalent for a 7-day King Room in May. If I book the room through the hotel’s website it quotes $4048. I bet you’ll never see that comparison in a sales presentation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 13, 2020)

mjc775 said:


> Am I paying too much for my yearly maintenance fees? I pay $0.224 per point ($1904) for my 8500/yr. Assuming I had enough points to book WestHouse, it would cost $7146 equivalent for a 7-day King Room in May. If I book the room through the hotel’s website it quotes $4048. I bet you’ll never see that comparison in a sales presentation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MF/point is cheaper once you reach 15,000 points (silver) where it is just under 20 cents. It is cheaper again at Gold and Platinum levels

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 14, 2020)

mjc775 said:


> Am I paying too much for my yearly maintenance fees? I pay $0.224 per point ($1904) for my 8500/yr. Assuming I had enough points to book WestHouse, it would cost $7146 equivalent for a 7-day King Room in May. If I book the room through the hotel’s website it quotes $4048. I bet you’ll never see that comparison in a sales presentation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many people pay $1000 a night, this room was making the rounds on social media today https://onemileatatime.com/comfort-inn-boardroom-suite/

A romantic weekend at a quality hotel in Manhattan... remember many Diamond members are Platinum and like luxury. Last visit to Polo Towers i asked the sales manager why i didn't get the windowed cityview office for my update like a guy i saw. Manager said he was buying 300,000 more points. Ah ok. No wonder the top sales staff make $$millions.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen G (Jan 14, 2020)

Isn't the Park Central the same building as Manhattan Club?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2020)

Is that 31,000 points  per night high / prime season? How many points will you needs to stay for seven (7) nights ?

How many units in each location will DRI have available for use?


----------



## mjc775 (Jan 14, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Is that 31,000 points per night high / prime season? How many points will you needs to stay for seven (7) nights ?
> 
> How many units in each location will DRI have available for use?



It was 31,900 for 7-nights in mid-May (low season I assume). I haven’t looked to see if they have a points chart yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2020)

To “M,”.  Thanks missed that 31,900 for Mid May (low season). What are the weeks for low season?


----------



## babysteps (Jan 18, 2020)

FYI at the moment you might get to do an orientation at Park Central.

We are new to Diamond but not to timeshares - but new to TUG and knowing how to actually use our timeshare best.  We had paid the $49 "orientation" fee when we bought points in Nov (coming in as Club Combinations with an existing inherited timeshare at Vacation Internationale).  Then we realized we didn't need no stinkin' orientation and explained this nicely to the 2 reps who had called.  We are about 4 hrs' drive from NYC and get there every 6 weeks or so, and one of the reps called us this past week and said he could book us at the new-to-Diamond Park Central for our orientation.

I will report back as this is contingent on someone "approving" and "scheduling" our 60 minute orientation (sales is onsite and available for orientations *except* Tuesday check-ins, I know sales is closed Wednesday and might maybe also be closed Thursday).  Worst case we don't get confirmed, or cancel all over again, but best case we get lodging for $49 & an hour of our time instead of paying out of pocket for a regular hotel (er, motel, and likely in NJ or Queens - we're cheapskate travelers for beds when we're traveling for fine food lol).


----------



## JohnPaul (Jan 21, 2020)

Karen G said:


> Isn't the Park Central the same building as Manhattan Club?



yes


----------



## babysteps (Jan 24, 2020)

Update: got email confirmation for orientation for 2 nights at Park Central in May; our orientation is scheduled for 8:15 in the morning and is "approximately sixty (60) minutes". 

I will update after we stay.


----------

